# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  استخدام برنامه نویس  شیرپوینت مسلط به اس کیو ال سرور در محیط دولتی بصورت تمام وقت

## persianbadboy

ضمن تشکر از کلیه مدیران این سایت از تهیه این انجمن زیبا، یک شرکت مهندسی مشاور فعال در پروژه های صنعتی به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت مسلط به SQLSERVER است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل cv.hasp@gmail.com ارسال نمایند.

----------

